# A testament to ammonium chloride



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I will forever keep it on-hand! Treatment with this saved my wether.

Last sunday morning I saw blood coming from his urethra. He was moving urine but it was very "dribbly" I drenched him that morning with 1 and 1/2 teaspoons ammonium chloride. I also gave him banamine and vit. b. That night I drenched him again w/1 teaspoon a/c.

After Sunday we continued to drench him 1 and 1/2 teaspoons once a day for 7 days. Last night was his last dose. We had him at a show on Saturday and that little wether was peeing like a champ! Such a nice steady stream (lol the things that excite us-hu? :laugh: )

He never skipped a beat during treatment and he only got better and better. If you can catch the urinary calculi soon you can have complete recvoery w/minimal treatment.

I would reccomend that every one keep ammonium chloride on hand. However, it IS hard to find and even harder still to purchse it in a reasonable quantity. Most places will only have 50# bags of it and I had found 5# bags on-line (still ALOT more a/c than I would ever use)

But....Hoeggers sells an 8oz pouch of it for $1.95!! This is what I purchased long ago--to keep on hand. I had kept it in my grooming box. It saved our wether (with 2 weeks till county fair) and after 7 days of treatment I have a bit more than 5 oz to use for any other boys that may need it!

Here is the link for anyone who is interested in keeping this on-hand. I whole-heartedly recommend it!

http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Am ... -lbs..html


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

also--a word of caution. I don't know how true this is..but when I was googling urinary calculi treatments--to be sure I was doing all I could for him--I ran across a blurb on ammonium chloride poisioning. Apparently this stuff can be sort of "stout" so stick to the recommended doseage and when you mix it use an ample amout of warm water in the drench. I used about 2 to 3 cups to mix our 1 and 1/2 teaspoons with.

I watched his mouth for any blisters (because apparently if you mix it too strong it can burn the throat!) he never had any issues so mixing it with a few cups of water is a good idea. It takes longer to drench of course but can save you alot of heartache.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

This is really good info, thanks for posting it.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good to know dosage if there is a problem. I have it on hand. I bought it to preventative weekly treatments but couldnt get them to eat their grain with it in there, but now I have it just in case.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the testimony.

A lot of medicated goat feeds have ammonium chloride in it. 
I'm curious if your little guy that had the problems was on feed
with it in it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this ..it will help others.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have some around also but didn't know the dosage so thanks for posting that. We feed Noble goat to help prevent this along with cocci.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Jeffers also has ammonium chloride, 2.5 lbs. for $5.


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of ammonium chloride it saved my whether this winter when he had a urinary caniculi. The vet recommended I continue to give it to him for life and so I mix it in with his grain (2tsp/day- which seems like a fair bit but this is what the vet recommended). The vet also recommended mixing limestone in with the grain as well- 2tsp. I haven't had any problems since!


----------



## zcs (Apr 5, 2010)

**wether


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Tenacross-yes I feed a diet that has ammonium chloride in it. Sometimes the amt. in there is not enough from what I read during research--it is helpful but not entirely enough for wethers to avoid urinary calculi. 

I think the amount mixed into feed is more beneficial for bucks (and may be a stronger preventative for them), more than the wethers, because a buck is physically better equiped to avoid the issue to begin with.


----------



## Dlwest (Mar 25, 2021)

Goober said:


> Jeffers also has ammonium chloride, 2.5 lbs. for $5.


I get mine from jeffers or premier. I think premier has better prices on ammonium chloride but I've ordered from both.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Definately need to keep this on hand. Its a great product if used correctly!


----------

